
Dave McClure: Why Not To Do a Startup - DanielRibeiro
http://vimeo.com/15799330
======
lucisferre
Interesting style. I feel like this is hyperbolic in his negativity but if
there are people in the audience who were expecting this to be easy perhaps
it's what they need to here.

The salary/options becoming public anecdotes are interesting. More and more
I'm wondering if this type of information should just be public so these
discussions happen early and it's all out on the table.

------
DanielRibeiro
Slides: <http://www.slideshare.net/seattle20/dave-mcclure-5290997>

